# Old Service doesn't have a neutral



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

You'll have a neutral at the main panel. You may need to refeed it from there.


----------



## jhansen (Dec 28, 2010)

This power feed to this pole is so old that I only have 2 powers coming into the meter panel. No neutral. How do I get a neutral.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jhansen said:


> This power feed to this pole is so old that I only have 2 powers coming into the meter panel. No neutral. How do I get a neutral.



Go back to the main panel. There will be a neutral there. 

You will also need a ground.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jhansen said:


> How do I get a neutral.


Install a new neutral yourself.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

jhansen said:


> only has 2- 120V powers coming in to the meter panel with no neutral.


How is this 'meter panel' bonded?


----------



## jhansen (Dec 28, 2010)

The only thing I have at the "meter panel" is 2 120v hot wires coming from overhead and a ground going down to a earth ground rod.


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

jhansen said:


> The only thing I have at the "meter panel" is 2 120v hot wires coming from overhead and a ground going down to a earth ground rod.


If you have 2 120 volt hots and no neutral how are you measuring the voltage?
My guess is you only have 120 volts available.


Charlie


----------



## jhansen (Dec 28, 2010)

Im finding out that this power pole was set up for just a 2 phase water pump and does not require a neutral just a ground. Thanks for your help


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

jhansen said:


> Im finding out that this power pole was set up for just a 2 phase water pump and does not require a neutral just a ground. Thanks for your help


You're in over your head. Call an Electrician, BEFORE the fire.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jhansen said:


> Im finding out that this power pole was set up for just a 2 phase water pump and does not require a neutral just a ground. Thanks for your help


Do you have any idea that 2-phase really is?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Do you have any idea what 2-phase really is?


 To be fair, most people who aren't electricians don't know that. :whistling2:

-John


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Your profile is clearly not accurate.

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. As *clearly* stated in the sign up page, the Admin & Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/


----------

